# A Public Apology



## Pablo

Something happened to me recently that has let me take two steps back and see the forest for the trees. 

I haven't been as nice as I ought to have been. And I haven't been very nice on GTAA.

Words can not express how terrible I feel about the way I have behaved in the past despite countless attempts to explain it to me.

I can't ask for your forgiveness at this point but I do promise all of you that it's a new Pablo from today on. Never again will there be a "Pablo post"

Pablo


----------



## Calmer

You have been okay with me so far and if not I would find out where you lived.
Come over and kick your moped - ooops sorry scooter up and down the street.
Today is the first day of the rest of your life. Remember, take baby steps


----------



## Pablo

*
kick your moped - ooops sorry scooter up and down the street*

That's pretty good


----------



## gunnerx

Apology Accepted.


----------



## pat3612

Pablo Dont change to much some people need to hear the truth me included you just have to do it in a nice roundabout way. You catch more flys with honey .Pat


----------



## Shattered

Appology accepted. I agree with Pat, we still need to hear it like it is sometimes.


----------



## Pablo

I dont know how to tell it like it is _nicely_ enough for some people not to get offended though


----------



## twoheadedfish

yeah man, i agree w/ the others. i'm pretty new here but you've done me much more good than harm.


----------



## Pablo

Really???


----------



## twoheadedfish

sure, my loaches have found a new home, i've fixed my ludicrous water parametres, and i'm about ten times more interested in the whole hobby thanks to all that. (for whatever reason i friggin love doing water test, changing water, and tinkering w/ the tank on a whole)


----------



## Grey Legion

Uh oh.........


----------



## Chris S

I'm going to miss old Pablo


----------



## Pablo

No good could really come of old pablo


----------



## Chris S

Does new Pablo want to get some fishies soon too?


----------



## Pablo

Nope. I have pipes installed by Satan Crupi and sons.


----------



## Chris S

That's why you start a planted tank, get those plants to suck all that lead up FOR you!


----------



## Pablo

I dislike planted tanks.

I used to have a really nice one and then one day I just went AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Chris S

Like I'm doing right now, because my co2 tank leaked out over the long weekend when I was away....ahhhhhhhhhhh! Hair algae is fun.


----------



## Katalyst

Chris S said:


> Like I'm doing right now, because my co2 tank leaked out over the long weekend when I was away....ahhhhhhhhhhh! Hair algae is fun.


Stick the hair algea plants in with the cherries, they love the stuff.


----------



## Cory_Dad

pat3612 said:


> Pablo Dont change to much some people need to hear the truth me included you just have to do it in a nice roundabout way. You catch more flys with honey .Pat


Well, actually, you catch more flies with sh|t...


----------



## Cory_Dad

twoheadedfish said:


> yeah man, i agree w/ the others. i'm pretty new here but you've done me much more good than harm.


Please don't encourage him


----------



## Brian

Lol, for future reference, there are no censored words on this forum so you could have said it without the |


----------



## Cory_Dad

Brian said:


> Lol, for future reference, there are no censored words on this forum so you could have said it without the |


Said what?


----------



## Chris S

Katalyst said:


> Stick the hair algea plants in with the cherries, they love the stuff.


They are in that tank and working their little hinds off helping me out


----------



## Brian

Cory_Dad said:


> Said what?


You could have said the alternate word for crap.


----------



## Cory_Dad

Brian said:


> You could have said the alternate word for crap.


The alternate word for crap? I'm confused Brian, could you be more specific please? What would that word be?


----------



## KnaveTO

I am, honestly, not going to miss the old Pablo. However, I do sincerely hope to see Pablo's continued expertise and advice here. There are ways of saying things that will not insult or ostrasize new members. That is not saying though that I want his bluntness to stop. I do hope that Pablo, that you will still continure to tell it like it is.


----------



## Tabatha

One of the issues with Pablo is his lack of decorum...

"You should do this or you shouldn't do that."

Certainly, in "x" situation, having "y" fish in this size of tank isn't a good idea but to tell someone that they"CATN'T HAVE THIS FISH IN YOUR TANK!" is not always the best for said fish.

I think a better way of expressing this is; "You should think about this size tank for this size fish and if you aren't able to do this, you should think about rehoming said fish or investing is a larger tank. People become attached to their fish, it's not always easy to let go.

Commenting on other's tanks is easy, letting go is another issue.


----------



## Brian

Tabatha said:


> One of the issues with Pablo is his lack of decorum...
> 
> "You should do this or you shouldn't do that."
> 
> Certainly, in "x" situation, having "y" fish in this size of tank isn't a good idea but to tell someone that they"CATN'T HAVE THIS FISH IN YOUR TANK!" is not always the best for said fish.
> 
> I think a better way of expressing this is; "You should think about this size tank for this size fish and if you aren't able to do this, you should think about rehoming said fish or investing is a larger tank. People become attached to their fish, it's not always easy to let go.
> 
> Commenting on other's tanks is easy, letting go is another issue.


*Applauds*

Well said.


----------



## wtac

It take a person that has come to a degree of maturity to self assess and take ownership of their action/behavior.

I too once was to the point of abrasiveness and took a few years to develop diplomacy/decorum to help others and critique without offending.

Like the excellent cigars and wines out there, it takes time to develop into a great products when created and allowed to mature with care.

I tip my hat to you Pablo...you have great potntial as well as an excellent knowledge base to grow from. Taking this step has shown that you are growing/maturing and we are here to support you as you are a great person to be around. If you can only make the day more than 24hrs so I can have somewhat of a social life...LOL!

All the best to you my friend


----------



## Ciddian

Yea well.. If only it didnt take so long for you to come to this realization pablo.. I think you woulda had many more good friends.

I am happy to see the new you that i always saw before, just hidden in all that cristisim or what have you. LOL


----------



## Pablo

Ciddian said:


> Yea well.. If only it didnt take so long for you to come to this realization pablo.. I think you woulda had many more good friends.
> 
> I


I think so too


----------



## blossom112

Thats life ,sometimes we dont like what we hear ................oh well 
I dont think anyone should change for others .........you have to do it for you!!!
That age old saying ,sticks and stones .
Funny tho ,i have recently (like 2 months) WOKE up ,it was like i have been dreaming these past 6 years (since i had my daughter),and changed everything (well trying).
Poor hubby musta been in hell the past 6 years.
I dont know if i treat others differently tho ,i like to avoid because i have a kinda snotty attitude and am very picky lol.
YOU are fine pablo havent gone off your rockers yet lol
Spend some quiet time watching your tank 
Thats what i do when people peeve me


----------



## Ciddian

unfortunately Pablo cant keep a tank anymore because of his damn taps or something of the sort.

I do believe.. Just like in real life you are responsible for what you say, even on this forum.


----------



## Pablo

Ciddian said:


> unfortunately Pablo cant keep a tank anymore because of his damn taps or something of the sort.


Ya the pipe that feeds my very old house is lead apparently


----------



## MacFish

Pablo said:


> Ya the pipe that feeds my very old house is lead apparently


Looked into this yet? If not, you should.

http://www.toronto.ca/water/supply/water_pressure/pressure.htm



> Water Service Repair Program
> 
> Undersized water service pipes are usually made of galvanized or *lead material* and cause ongoing low water pressure in local homes.
> 
> The Water Service Repair Program:
> 
> *replaces for free*, undersized water service pipes to copper pipes that are 19 mm (¾") in diameter on the public portion of the water system
> 
> aids in the renewal of the aging water infrastructure
> 
> reduces risks of watermain breaks or pipe leaks
> 
> improves the reliability of the water quality and supply to each customer.


----------



## kweenshaker

Pablo said:


> Ya the pipe that feeds my very old house is lead apparently


Have you contacted the city about this? If they are city-owned pipes, you can put in bid to replace them. My parents did that...it took a few years, but the city came in, tore up the front lawn, replaced the pipes, somewhat restored the lawn and now they have better water. (Their house was built in the late 1800s - but I believe anything older than 1950 has lead in the pipes or the soldered joints.)


----------



## Cory_Dad

kweenshaker said:


> Their house was built in the late 1800s - but I believe anything older than 1950 has lead in the pipes or the soldered joints.)


Actually, there was still lead in the solder in the 90's. That shouldn't be a problem unless your water is corrosive.


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> Looked into this yet? If not, you should.
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/water/supply/water_pressure/pressure.htm


Ya its BS... You have to pay thousands


----------



## MacFish

Pablo said:


> Ya its BS... You have to pay thousands


  How is it a "free" program then??


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> How is it a "free" program then??


because they only do the city half of the pipe. you have to excavate your half and replace the pipe there


----------



## NuclearTech

The house we live in was built in the late 1870's. We have the third floor, and our landlords live in the rest of the house. Shortly after we moved in, they noticed a smell coming from their basement. It turns out that the sewage pipes leaving the house were original and made of clay, which had collapsed about 6 months before we moved in. That means that raw sewage had been leaking under their driveway for about 6 months. EEEWWWW. 

The city has a program to replace those clay pipes, but they weren't scheduled to be on our street for another 2-3 years. Since we all couldn't live with raw sewage (and who would), our landlords had to pay to have the driveway dug up, the pipes replaced and then the driveway repaired. Had the pipes lasted JUST ANOTHER 3 YEARS, it woulda saved them some change! Pablo is right, the city would only pay for what's on city property and if they have some homeowner program, you have to wait until they are scheduled for your street - it doesn't matter if you need it NOW.


----------



## Janz

Apology Expected


----------



## Shattered

Janz said:


> Apology Expected


Expected? or did you mean "Accepted"?


----------



## Ciddian

We had the same house issue... They only fixed up till maybe a meter or two into the lawn and that was it. Man... was it ever expensive and we are still having issues with the new and improved pipes  

Our problem wasnt with lead it was tree roots, but at least a little less than half is paid for thank heavens.


----------



## MT-ED

Ooh this is a meaty thread. Something to get the teeth into.

As Pablo is highly aware he has in the past been a "repeat offender" (offender is the salient word here) here _and _elsewhere.

Despite repeated attempts at trying to point out the errors of his modus-operandi it reached a point where I couldn't save him from himself and as Chief Moderator on another site I was forced to ban him Caused me a lot of angst because I didn't want to do it to a friend but my hope was that he would learn by it. I had to react to complaints from other members. It's what Mods do.

If this is truly the turning point. ......the moment of self recognition of one's faults and a real change then I can only join with others and wish you well my friend. You have so much to offer and it does take the reaching of a certain maturity to suddenly turn a corner to something better.

Your water situation is a helacious bummer dude. I truly wish for your sake it wasn't so. You need fish in your life  And GTA Aquaria needs you too.

What you say most usually is based on damn good sense and experience. Sometimes it's just how you put it across that irks some people. Diplomacy catches flies like honey......or excrement come to think of it......You can truly move people and make them learn important things if you don't stuff it down their throats or serve it with a jackhammer. You've _always_ had good potential.

FWIW there's quite a few people at that other place who truly miss you for the _right_ reasons. 'Cos you're knowledgeable and freakin' funny at times.

More power to ya! 

Martin.


----------

